# classic cars... hot rods... out of the ordinary...



## captain-spanky

I'll start... (apologies for the re-post halfway down)


----------



## Nytmair

here's a bunch from an AACA car show at the University at Buffalo:
































i know i have tons more from other car shows... maye i'll take a look for them sometime (i'm at school on a computer between classes now so i'll do it at home )


----------



## captain-spanky

like the 'fuel injection' pic and that speedster is just mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nytmair

here's the rest of my pics from that show if you're interested.... most of them are just pics of the cars, not anything artistic, but here ya go 

http://photobucket.com/albums/v295/NytmairX/UB car show 2004-7-17/?action=view&current=01.jpg


----------



## Corry

OOh, I have some burnout pics too!  I'll have to dig em out, scan em, and post em!!!


----------



## thomasjfletcher

My first impression from the NY Auto Show was just how retro many of the cars looked- there were many many unabashed references to the fifties. That aside, the American cars far outshone their European and Asian rivals, and I really think it is one of those good innovative carefree times for American car design. Here is what I found.......





the new Roller- a bit nasty and boxy if you ask me....





some kind of cool Toyota racer





groovy chevy















some nice noses....(don't need naming...)





a very nice new Chrysler















ditto- this is really something. Much better than the new Rolls.




















Volvo....










and to finish, the new Morgan, with a steel frame (not wood anymore...)


----------



## kkart

Well being the new kid on the block here, infact this is my forst post, I was pretty ecstatic when I saw this thread! Retro style (and that includes cars) is a HUGE fav of mine....it's what I really specialize in. I don't know what the limits are as far as how many we can post here but I REALLY reisized em down, but I am loaded with shots lol. Anyways, here are some without farther adoo. All shot on my Minolta s414


----------



## photogoddess

Just got "custody" of this on Sunday. I took some quick snaps before putting a cover on it. 1969 BSA Lightning 650 :mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal

1934 Ford Roadster


----------



## Eric.




----------



## pyagid

I took these a while ago, i have not been on the trail much lately since my jeep is dismantled


----------



## greensthings

Ok, here are a few of mine (Click to enlarge)


----------



## LWW

Being a George Jetson kind of guy...






...I always wanted a flying car...






...or to be on the show...






..."PIMP MY BIKE"...






...or to even have a really cool trike...






...and then there's old school...






...and middle aged school...






...and jumpers...






...and always someone with no taste...






...and here is the winner of the "FRIENDS OF OPEC" award...






...and some that make you wonder "why?"...






...and some that won't jump...











...and some with storage...






...and some that show off...






...and just so you minivan drivers don't feel left out.

Thanks for viewing.

LWW


----------



## -Jay-

My car. :mrgreen: Might not look like much on the outside, but I've suprised many many people.


----------



## ksmattfish

Wedding car

camera:  Norita 66 w/ 80mm f/2
film:  Arista Pro 400


----------



## Battou

1954 Oldsmobile






It's owner parked across the street and I could not help my self

1967 Ford Mustang





Car was for sale, took this for sales pitch, sadly the person I took it for was not interested.


----------



## sixdaemonbag

1.





2.





3.


----------



## lovemeformetori

Daddy's Buick


----------



## o hey tyler

Epic thread bump. Throwback to '04. Thug life!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## DannyLewis

View attachment 19777View attachment 19781View attachment 19782View attachment 19786View attachment 19783View attachment 19784View attachment 19785View attachment 19778View attachment 19779View attachment 19780


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.


----------



## Buckster

4.





5.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## STIC

...


----------



## STIC

...


----------



## mole'

Great thread, love all the cars.


----------



## josephchen

Very nice thread, detailed photography.


----------



## Wendylou

I finally got permission to check out an old bud I'd been seeing for years. Who would have known this was sitting around the corner. I have more at wendytheexplorer.blogspot.com


----------



## Rick50

Love these...

\


----------



## ruifo

Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Kenneth Walker

A former colleague turned up at a reunion last week with his 1948 Armstrong Siddeley Typhoon....must be a nightmare keeping that on the road.


----------



## Rickytickitavvi

Here is some recent film....



film20 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

1959 Chevy Bel Air. (Lomography Redscale, Nikon N70)




film1 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

(Expired Kodak TMAX 400, Nikon N70)




film3 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

My car, a 1987 BMW 635CSI (Fujifilm Velvia 400, Nikon N70)




film6 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Ford Falcon (Lady Grey 400, Pentax K1000)




film7 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

Ford Econoline (Lady Grey 400, Pentax K1000)



And here are a couple of digital shots....




1976 BMW 2002 by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

1976 BMW 2002 (Nikon D7000)




Untitled by Ricky Shull, on Flickr

'57 Bel Air (Nikon D7000)


----------



## Philmar

Timeless classics in the place time forgot: Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I saw this today in a park.


----------



## SCraig

*Six-Pack ...
*


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 127298 I saw this today in a park.


Nice, that is a bad boy right there.


----------



## Jay.DeVries

BelAir1 by Jay DeVries, on Flickr




BelAirwheelie by Jay DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## Jay.DeVries

Burnoutbox by Jay DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## DriedStrawbery

Herbie!


----------



## Jeff15




----------

